#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-08-29
<locodir-user> Hello
<mhall119> hi
<Neo31> Hello, please I need to know if it is possible to point the domain name ubuntu-loco.org to a different IP address where we will host our new website.
<leogg> Neo31, send the request to rt@ubuntu.com
<Neo31> so that is possible leogg ? what what does rt refer to please?
<pleia2> request tracker, the ticking system
<leogg> Neo31, what's your domain name?
<pleia2> ticketing
<Neo31> ubuntu-tn.org
<leogg> Neo31, yep... there should be no problem, send a request to rt
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> hi dholbach
<bkerensa> :D
<dholbach> hi bkerensa
<czajkowski> aloha
<mhall119> dholbach: ping
<mhall119> 17557 dholbach  20   0 44620  15m 2904 R  100  0.3   5:52.33 python hours-in-queue 
<mhall119> is killing cranberry
<nigelb> what is that?
<dholbach> something from the sponsorship stats
<dholbach> mhall119, not running any more
<dholbach> mhall119, are you sure that's what was killing cranberry? that script has been running on the machine for months without any change to its code?
<dholbach> from the line you quote it looks like it used CPU
<dholbach> but did that kill the machine?
<mhall119> not memory, I can't tell what was causing that
<mhall119> but that process was pegged at 100% CPU for at least the 5 minutes I was watching i
<dholbach> I'll see what I can do - but I doubt it's what causes problems for loco.u.c
<mhall119> probably not
<mhall119> since we've been having these for a while
 * mhall119 waits for a vanguard to come online
<dholbach> it's on my TODO list, I'll probably look into it tomorrow
<nigelb> mhall119: I suggest holding dholbach at ransom with a knife to his neck "If you don't fix cranberry, we'll make you stay in Orlando!"
<dholbach> maybe LD+summit should be just moved on their own machine ;-)
<nigelb> heh
<Pendulum> nigelb: I'm not sure that's a threat
<nigelb> Pendulum: Yeah, I know realize he might actually like that. That's why the knife bit ;)
<paultag> :|
<nigelb> s/know/now
<nigelb> ohai paultag 
<paultag> moin moin nigelb 
<nigelb> I'm purposefully breaking my python script today.
<nigelb> So that I can put try & catch blocks
<paultag> that's hardly breaking it
<paultag> sounds like worthwhile refactoring :)
<nigelb> heh
<paultag> OK, Who's French here
 * nigelb looks at YoBoY and huats
<paultag> how would I say a goodbye to a close friend or family member?
<YoBoY> ?
<nigelb> 10 euros per sentence :P
<YoBoY> ho ^^"
<paultag> YoBoY: my Mother's in France right now, and I'm emailing her - how should I say goodbye? :)
<paultag> ho? :)
<YoBoY> hum.... how do you use to say it in english ?
<paultag> YoBoY: usually something like "love," or "cheers", or whatever. Just a casual closing or something
<nigelb> Just use "Paultag out"
<paultag> YoBoY: how would you close an email to a dear friend or a family member or something :)
<nigelb> :P
<paultag> nigelb: and drop the mic :)
<mhall119> YoBoY: I'm taking French classes this semester 
<YoBoY> for friend I always put something like "Grosses bises" or "Gros câlins", but for a mother, perhaps a "Ton fils qui t'aime" is a good end :)
<paultag> YoBoY: thank you :)
<YoBoY> mhall119: next year you'll come to visit us ?
<nigelb> mhall119: yay, more tracebacks!
<mhall119> YoBoY: maybe, if you can convince them to hold the next UDS in France
<mhall119> I certainly wouldn't mind
<YoBoY> arf... who is responsible for the choice ? ^^"
<paultag> We should have it in Germany
<paultag> I'd be tempted to go if it were in Germany
<YoBoY> with Rick Spencer now in France... perhaps an UDS in Toulouse :D
<paultag> I'd get so fat if I went to France
<YoBoY> are you saying germany don't have good food ? :O
<mhall119> ohh, I'd love to visit Toulouse
<paultag> YoBoY: I love German food, but you can't eat a lot of it - plus, my whole family is German, so I'm used to the food :)
<YoBoY> :)
<paultag> YoBoY: but I could just eat and eat in France :)
<mhall119> YoBoY: find a good sized hotel, get their information about hosting conferences, and send it to Canonical
<mhall119> I can get you someone's email if you want
<nigelb> marianna?
<mhall119> ya
<YoBoY> it's better to charge huats to do that :]
<YoBoY> I can only see in Paris, and Paris is really very expensive
<mhall119> put the word out to your loco, see if anybody has a good hotel and international airport near them
<mhall119> cjohnston: czajkowski: the profile updating cron jobs aren't moved back to cranberry, IS is getting them setup again now, should fix some of our recent profile problems
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-08-30
<Rodrigo_> d
<Rodrigo_> Hola
<Rodrigo_> alguien probó conectarse a una red Wifi con ubuntu ?
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
 * AlanBell removes the microblogging stuff from the Ubuntu UK page
<AlanBell> full of identi.ca crap from 2 years ago
<AlanBell> tweets last a week and are gone, identi.ca sticks around forever
<Lovely> heyho
<AlanBell> in the LoCo directory if you have an event or team meeting open would you *ever* want to go back to the global list of all team events or all team meetings?
<AlanBell> or back to the team it belongs to?
<AlanBell> would be interested in the loco-council opinion on this too
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-08-31
<trinikrono1> i agree with you AlanBell i have also wondered why it would redirect there
<elky> AlanBell, should be checking by referrer at minimum, you'd think
<bkerensa> Any council members stirring?
<paultag> hey bkerensa 
<bkerensa> Hey paultag can I PM
<bkerensa> or better yet can you join #ubuntu-or-us
<bkerensa> #ubuntu-us-or even :)
<paultag> sure
<Neo31> Hello, are there some ubuntu packagers here? I may need some assistance to make the first packaging participation in UGJ for my loco team.
<AlanBell> Neo31: perhaps try #ubuntu-motu
<elky> he did.
<AlanBell> jolly good
<Neo31> I already got there AlanBell :) thanks
<czajkowski> AlanBell: opinion on what ?
<AlanBell> in the loco directory if you are on an event such as http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ie/1211/detail/ is the "Back to Events List" first subnav option ever useful?
<czajkowski> me sits up and tries to focus 
<AlanBell> because it does exactly the same as the top nav option a few pixels above
<AlanBell> I am thinking of changing it to *always* go back to the team
<AlanBell> so to http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ie
<czajkowski> no I like it namely if I tweet that link url 
<czajkowski> the going back button brings em to a list of events tis kinda nice 
<czajkowski> but thats me
<AlanBell> but it does the same as the big events button at the very top
<AlanBell> so for me if I saw a tweet about something in a hackerspace in Galway I might think, OK, can't make that, click Back and see stuff in Venezuela and have no easy way to get back to the -ie page and see there is an event in Dublin and Limerick which I might be able to get to
<AlanBell> and if I start here http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ie and want to read about all the events it is too hard to get back to the team page
<AlanBell> the link *is* there, but burried 3/4 of the way down the details
<AlanBell> and the thing in the top that starts with "Back . . ." takes me to the bewildering global list and I have to hunt through it to find my way back to the team I want
<AlanBell> "Back to Teams List" on a team object makes perfect sense
<AlanBell> but on an Event or Meeting I find it highly improbable that the user came from the global list, or if they did, that the global list is where they want to go back to
<AlanBell> I am not just complaining about it, I am proposing that I fix it, but I am asking first to see if anyone disagrees with the change
<nigelb> AlanBell++
<nigelb> AlanBell: I agree. For a majority of the use cases, this fits.
<AlanBell> I think my primary frustration with the LoCo directory is that I am constantly accidentally escaping from the microsite for the team
<AlanBell> are there any events with a large number of organising teams?
<AlanBell> I don't mean the global event object, real events
<nigelb> I don't think we have that use case yet.
<AlanBell> yeah, I don't think you can do it in the UI
<AlanBell> fine, I will code it as a loop so it would support two teams organising an event if one day that can be done, if a large number of teams organise one event it will run out of button space
<AlanBell> but that can't happen
<AlanBell> code done, will test and merge request later
<czajkowski> AlanBell: coolio :)
<AlanBell> I should just do the merge request and get it live really http://tinyurl.com/whenitest
<AlanBell> bug 802508
<mhall119> AlanBell: we've only had one event with multiple teams as a test, we don't have a UI to do it yet
<AlanBell> cool, if I can get loco directory to actually run I will test and merge
<AlanBell> ImportError: No module named django.core.management
<AlanBell> not sure how to install what it wants to do a "make live" and import the test data
<mhall119> did you run make init?
<AlanBell> same error
<AlanBell> did sudo make depends
<mhall119> do make clean, then make init again
<mhall119> what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<AlanBell> 11.04
<AlanBell> No distributions at all found for python-feedparser (from -r requirements.txt (line 21))
<AlanBell> but I have python-feedparser
<mhall119> in pip, it's just "feedparser"
<mhall119> take the python- out of that line in requirements.txt, then make clean; make init again
<nigelb> Was the make file a bad idea?
<mhall119> no :P
<nigelb> I think its complicated things for people who do help us.
<nigelb> (personally)
<AlanBell> hmm, I have python-feedparser from the repos, so now I have that and something else somewhere
<AlanBell> so these tar.gz things it is downloading from somewhere, it is just putting them in this source tree right?
<mhall119> AlanBell: it gives a clean separation, so your loco-directory development requirements don't force the rest of your system to have things installed
<mhall119> AlanBell: it's putting them in the 'env' directory
<AlanBell> ok, so not screwing up my system altogether then :)
<nigelb> We're trying to make sure it doesn't screw up your system :P
<mhall119> no, it creates a separated python environment
<mhall119> make depends is the only one with system-wide impact
<AlanBell> ok, that is fine. Mixing packaged python and  pip egg stuff scares me
<AlanBell> the easy_install stuff looks like a recipe for pain
<AlanBell> this is now doing promising looking stuff
<AlanBell> so that requirements.txt thing was a bug right/
<nigelb> yeah, it was
<nigelb> please propose an MP
<AlanBell> um, I can fold it into the MP I am doing
<AlanBell> really wish I hadn't gone for the live option
<mhall119> it's slow, yeah
<AlanBell> https://code.launchpad.net/~alanbell/loco-directory/backbutton/+merge/73526
<nigelb> AlanBell: would you mind writing tests? :)
<AlanBell> how?
<nigelb> There should already be a few tests in the test folder .
<nigelb> mhall119 is the expert to ask in case you're stuck.
<AlanBell> I can't see a test folder and I don't really understand what structured test could be done
<AlanBell> you run it, open an event or meeting and observe that the nav no longer contains a pointless back to global list option and contains a back to team option
<nigelb> AlanBell: YOu could do this
<nigelb> create a team
<nigelb> create an event
<nigelb> go to the event page
<nigelb> make sure the back is pointing to the team's page
<AlanBell> hmm, I see events/tests.py but I don't understand how to use it
<mhall119> AlanBell: each django app directory can have a tests.py 
<mhall119> there should already be some in /teams/
<AlanBell> there is a tests.py there
<AlanBell> but I don't know what to assert
<mhall119> I did a class on this a while back, I'll see if I can find the logs
<mhall119> nigelb: do you remember what day that was?
<nigelb> mhall119: No, I can check though
<AlanBell> so does everything need a test now?
<mhall119> it's preferred
 * AlanBell sees a two line patch turning into a big old test
<nigelb> yes
<AlanBell> what runs the tests? some firefox plugin?
<mhall119> AlanBell: ideally we would have already had a test case for that link, and you'd just have to update it, but we don't, so one has to be made
<nigelb> AlanBell: ./manage.py test
<mhall119> no, just django's built-in test runner
<AlanBell> I don't think I can write a test for it based on the tests that are already there
<AlanBell> even if I managed to get the test to create a team and an event and a meeting
<AlanBell> if I did assertContains(response, "test team") that would be meaningless as it is on the page anyway
<AlanBell> it would need some kind of xpath statement to assert the link was in the right place, had the right target and name
<nigelb> AlanBell: You need to assert the full <a href=...>
<nigelb> or we could use pyquery
<AlanBell> I certainly can't make a test for the requirements.txt change
<mhall119> no, but for the Back link you can
<mhall119> if you want to make the requirements.txt change a separate MP, I'll approve it right away
<AlanBell> I don't know how
<mhall119> how to do which?
<AlanBell> I am not making a separate whole instance of loco directory just to split out a one line patch
<nigelb> You don't have to
<mhall119> you shouldn't need to do that
<nigelb> Just commit one change, propose a merge
<nigelb> Also, you should have branches setup.
<mhall119> nigelb: would you like to write up a doc for doing an init-repo, branch and lightweight checkout specifically for loco-directory?  I think that would help
<AlanBell> so do I have to roll back to the start and do them as two commits?
<AlanBell> I have three copies of loco directory already
<AlanBell> I tried bzr pull in one of the others but that didn't work so I branched a new one
<nigelb> I think I need to give clear documentation on using branches
<nigelb> and how to use co-located branches in bzr so that you can share envs
<mhall119> AlanBell: this is the workflow most of us use now for loco-directory, summit, etc: http://micknelson.wordpress.com/2011/05/19/sharing-your-development-environment-across-branches/
<AlanBell> ok
<nigelb> I use something slightly different, but probably slightly harder as well.
<Ronnie> jono: do you have time to answer some question about the trademark name Ubuntu
<paultag> Ronnie: 99.999% of inqueries come down to: "Is it about or exactly pertaining to Ubuntu?". If the answer is "Yes", in general, it's OK. LoCos are included in that official stuff
<paultag> common sense seems to be right right(tm) thing
<bkerensa> paultag: unless its a domain name right?
<Ronnie> paultag: a while ago Michelle Surtees-Myers send me this message: """We want to support you in establishing your foundation, however, a     special license is required for this, and we are currently working     on this. We will need to have some further discussions in this regard.    If you need any more information, please contact our Community     Manager, Jono Bacon (cc'd here)."""
<Ronnie> were almost at the point of officially creating the foundation, and therefore we want to know if its 'safe' to use that 'Ubuntu' in the name of the foundation
<jono> Ronnie, is this the NL thing?
<Ronnie> jono: yes
<jono> Ronnie, I thought Michelle followed back up
<jono> let me check into it and see what is going on
<paultag> bkerensa: domain names are fine
<paultag> bkerensa: providing it's the loco it's self
<paultag> there's a bit more then that, but that's basically it
<paultag> brb
<AlanBell> Ronnie: you are creating a legal entity for the LoCo?
<AlanBell> well seeing as ./manage.py test returns errors already I am not sure adding my tests to it is a good idea http://paste.ubuntu.com/679228/
<cjohnston> AlanBell: ya.. the tests need to be updated if you are talking about LD
<bkerensa> paultag: How do certain commercial blogs get to use the ubuntu name in their domain like OMG Ubuntu? I couldnt figure out that one
<AlanBell> bkerensa: they ask for permission
<AlanBell> sometimes retrospectively
<AlanBell> have a look in the bottom right of their footer
<AlanBell> http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<bkerensa> ok... well I was gonna do a Ubuntu/FOSS podcast personally but I decided to not use the Ubuntu name and used a Linux varient domain name because I didnt wanna deal with TM issues
<AlanBell> really not a big deal
<AlanBell> if you are doing community advocacy of any kind the answer will be yes
<JanC> OTOH, using a more general name makes it easier to stray from the pure Ubuntu stuff in that podcast...  ;)
<AlanBell> and there is a whole class of things where you don't need to ask permission
<AlanBell> yup, plenty of reasons to build your own brand identity
<Ronnie> AlanBell: yes we are creating a legal entity (and yes we are aware of the concequences of being a legal entity in our country)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-09-01
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> good morning :)
<mhall119> !lococouncil should there be a global event for software freedom day in the loco-directory?
<mhall119> !loco-council
<mhall119> is the bot even awake?
<nigelb> no, it isn't here.
<paultag> mhall119: what's up
<paultag> mhall119: if a team wants it, sure :)
<paultag> no need to just make events willy nilly, but it seems like a cool thing for locos to do
<mhall119> I was thinking that having a global event made might encourage or inspire loco teams to hold an event
<paultag> sure
<paultag> that's cool
<mhall119> paultag: I see at least one existing loco team event for SFD: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ni/1160/detail/
<paultag> mhall119: cool, I'm +1 on it. I see no reason we shouldn't :)
<mhall119> looks like Venezuela is doing a couple more
<mhall119> paultag: then do it!
<paultag> heh
<mhall119> (please)
<paultag> mhall119: righto. moment
<mhall119> heh-count['paultag']++
<paultag> (i'm making a point to nigelb my text up)
<mhall119> you should turn your grep-foo towards making a top-10 list of 'heh' users
<mhall119> call it the heh-of-fame list
<paultag> haha
<nigelb> heh, paultag, of all the brilliant things to do, it has coem down this? we should take off your internet so you can build paulos (using syn package manager)
<paultag> synnamon *
<mhall119> how long until we can start the meme "That's it, I'm switching to Synnamon"?
<paultag> mhall119: once I push the working .tar.gz (after stuff starts cross compiling nicely - I just hit an issue with the cpp preprocessor )
<mhall119> cpp preprocessor errors?  That's it, I'm switching to ObscureOS
<paultag> :)
<paultag> mhall119: syn's actually getting to be fairly to pretty impressive
<mhall119> cool, I hope some of the things your doing with it inspire improvements in other package managers too
<mhall119> you're
<mhall119> geez
<paultag> me too. I don't expect anyone will use it, but I'd really love to paint a picture of what could be (for x86 linux powerusers who can tolerate problems)
<paultag> sort of like "utopia for WASPS"
<paultag> but I just have not worked on multi-arch anything, and not even begun to think about non-linux kernels
<paultag> mhall119: event 1258, sfd - created
<mhall119> \o/
<paultag> Man, I wish there was an easy way to pick up (talented) interns of doom to work on free software 
<mhall119> paultag: do you want to send an email to loco-contacts about the SFD global event?
<paultag> mhall119: yeah, I'll do that after I take care of some bugs I pulled up
<paultag> actually screw it, it'll take two seconds
<mhall119> thanks paultag 
<paultag> mhall119: sure 'nuf
<paultag> mhall119: I missed what effie-jax meant by that email
<mhall119> I'm not even sure who he was talking to. Danny?
<czajkowski> hmmm
<czajkowski> paultag: I guess some would be against it beoing on the LD 
<czajkowski> due to ubuntu 
<czajkowski> I'm not a fan of SFD namely because they won't work with DFD 
<czajkowski> but nice in the LD 
<czajkowski> but not big back home we've tried it. but wasn't great 
<nigelb> DFD? 
<czajkowski> document freedom day!
<nigelb> Ah.
<mhall119> czajkowski: some out be against having SFD events in LD?
<czajkowski> well it's not an Ubuntu event 
<mhall119> oh, I understand you now
<czajkowski> but if teams are running events I don't see why it shouldnt be created as part of a locoteam event
<mhall119> I don't think that's what effie-jax was getting at though
<czajkowski> not sure about a global event 
<czajkowski> but not my call tbh 
<paultag> czajkowski: but he called me doug or something
<paultag> czajkowski: and I have no idea what he's talking about
<paultag> or danny
<mhall119> it's a pet name
<paultag> :)
<czajkowski> paultag: whats calling you doug got to do with it
<nigelb> I'm henceforth calling paultag danny
<czajkowski> I get called Ms. Czajkowski
<czajkowski> very formal and very odd in emails! 
<paultag> czajkowski: my name's paul, not danny! :)
<paultag> so I don't even know if he's talking at me!
<paultag> who the hell is danny?
<leogg> paultag, he's talking about flisol https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2011-February/005248.html
<paultag> leogg: well I know what FLISOL is, but I don't know who danny is
<leogg> paultag, your secret identity?
<paultag> :)
<czajkowski> paultag: he;s really pro FLOSS and pro FSF an such 
<czajkowski> not OSS 
<czajkowski> would correct folks if they say that 
<leogg> FWIW, I'm not so fond of having a global event for sfd
<mhall119> oh, I get effie-jax's email now
<paultag> leogg: why? I'd love to talk about it
<mhall119> FLISOL didn't want a separate list of events in LD
<czajkowski> leogg: me neither :(
<mhall119> it wasn't that we (LD devs and LC) didn't want it there
<leogg> paultag, IMHO global events should be for ubuntu global events
<czajkowski> leogg: +1
<paultag> leogg: if there are more then one event for the LD it'd be nice to have them all under the single global event - if we hold that global events should be ubuntu only then local events should be ubuntu only
<leogg> otherwise it could be interpreted as we're trying to hijack the event
<mhall119> leogg: IMO, global events are any world-wide coordinated event that Ubuntu LoCo Teams are participating in
<paultag> no, I think it shows we're open to collaborating with the wider community
<paultag> personally
<leogg> well, not everybody loves us :)
<czajkowski> I associate global events with being Ubuntu specific 
<czajkowski> otherwise we risk adding every single global event going to it 
<paultag> leogg: granted - but I think it's a show of good faith if we allow ubuntu teams to "plug into" a global event
<leogg> czajkowski, yep... me too
<mhall119> it's mostly turned out that they were ubuntu specifc, bt I don't think they necessarily should be
<czajkowski> and that makes a mockery of the LD and of Ubuntu 
<mhall119> I think any global event that Ubuntu LoCo teams are interested in is appropriate
<paultag> a mockery would be closing out people, IMHO
<czajkowski> paultag: guess this is one we just won't agree on :) 
<paultag> looking @ the global event list - events that begin "Ubuntu .. " are Ubuntu events, so it seems like anything else should be something "external"
<paultag> czajkowski: sure sure
<paultag> czajkowski: but it'd be nice to have a policy so that we don't make this mistake again (me going off and doing it) - let's push it to the ML?
<mhall119> which ML?
<czajkowski> paultag: sure 
<czajkowski> mhall119: ours
<czajkowski> the LC 
<czajkowski> :)
<mhall119> :(
<paultag> mhall119: It'll be the case where we rough it out on that and present to -contacts with a single face
 * mhall119 senses LEP #3 coming, gets the fire extinguisher
<paultag> :|
<paultag> my name is not going to be on #3 if we do it
<czajkowski> mhall119: no, to be fair we usually create the global events
<paultag> I've had enough of flames :)
<mhall119> paultag: just sign it "Danny"
<czajkowski> so it's be kinda a good thing for us to work out first 
<paultag> mhall119: hahahaha
<czajkowski> its a given for Ubuntu events
<paultag> mhall119: I need to get canonical to give me danny@ubuntu.com asap
<czajkowski> so how about letting us try and work this out first and come out with some ideas 
<mhall119> czajkowski: sure
<mhall119> I'll wait for the email, then say my piece
<czajkowski> so not in the mood for more flaming emails again from people and us getting the blame for stuff
<czajkowski> I'm just back from holdidays and we;ve other things pending 
<czajkowski> so don't expect it any time this week :)
<mhall119> well if there is an email, it's likely that *someone* is going to start flaming
<paultag> mhall119: true
<czajkowski> and given some are still on holidays it'll be a while yet 
<czajkowski> no upcoming global events happening soon anyways 
<mhall119> UGJ starts tomorrow
<mhall119> or did you mean no SFD events
<czajkowski> no I mean any future global events that will be added in the future that are non Ubuntu named 
<paultag> for now, I think it's OK to leave it. I acted quickly, and for better or worse, we've contridicted ourselves
<paultag> but that should be talked about and discussed before we do it again
<czajkowski> paultag: I guess it's a case of not all of us agreeing on it tbh 
<mhall119> hey paultag, could I request a different micro-blogging hashtag?
<paultag> czajkowski: well yeah, but there's lots of stuff like that, but we always have a single policy we agree on
<paultag> even if we personally disagree
<paultag> mhall119: sure
<paultag> mhall119: what's the tag?
<czajkowski> paultag: yup
<mhall119> paultag: evidently #sfd is currently used for @SexFactsDaily
<paultag> mhall119: oh jeez
 * czajkowski hugs locoteams tag 
<paultag> ah crap
<leogg> hehe
<paultag> mhall119: what's the "real" tag, or do you want me to remove it / put locoteams ?
<mhall119> remove it for now, I'll see if there's an official hashtag
<mhall119> or use #locoteams
<mhall119> whichever
<paultag> mhall119: ack'd done
<paultag> ok, I'll use locoteams
<paultag> done and done
<czajkowski> ok going for a nap know 
<czajkowski> knackered 
<mhall119> paultag: it's #SoftwareFreedomDay
<czajkowski> up since silly am with travel 
<paultag> mhall119: roger
<paultag> mhall119: all set
<mhall119> paultag: thanks, much nicer that way ;)
<paultag> I say we stick with SexFactsDaily
<Malvoro> Hi everybody
<Malvoro> i need ur help 
<Malvoro> someone here can help me
<Malvoro> hola
<mhall119> hi Malvoro 
<Malvoro> hi mhall119
<Malvoro> can u please help me with something
<mhall119> maybe, what's the problem?
<Malvoro> with mount comand
<Malvoro> i have some problems with a usb i cant mount that and i dont know why 
<Malvoro> can u please help me with that 
<mhall119> Malvoro: ask in #ubuntu, that's where all the knowledgeable people hang out and offer support
<Malvoro> ok thanks 
<Malvoro> hola
<mhall119> paultag: ping
<Ronnie> jono: any news about the use of ubuntu-nl in our foundation name?
<Ronnie> cool, the loco blog functionality is online
<Ronnie> mhall119: any reason why our loco feeds are so prominent on the front page?
<jono> Ronnie, a bit of internal discussion going on, will be in touch soon
<jono> :-)
<jono> apologies for the delay
<Ronnie> jono: i just needed to be sure you did not forget ;)
<mhall119> Ronnie: it's also an artifact of this being the first time any were updated
<jono> Ronnie, :-)
<paultag> mhall119: pong
<mhall119> paultag: hey, can you update the /topic since we've run the data recovery
<mhall119> jono: did you see that we recovered missing data earlier this week?
<h00k> Oho! Sweet action, the meeting stuffs?
<h00k> sorry to interrupt ;)
<mhall119> h00k: yes, they should be recovered
<h00k> mhall119: high-five to you. and the rest of the team.
<mhall119> thanks, we all certainly appreciate it :)
<paultag> mhall119: yeah let me see if I can op
<paultag> mhall119: I don't have rights :(
<paultag> mhall119: try poking irc council
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> :D
<paultag> :)
<mhall119> paultag: really, LC doesn't have rights to set the topic?
<mhall119> huh, ok
<paultag> mhall119: no, it's stupid :)
<paultag> mhall119: poke irc council
<paultag> I'll ask for rights at some point, but not now :)
<mhall119> what's their channel again?
<paultag> mhall119: #ubuntu-ops I think has a bunch
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-09-02
<Pici> mhall119: go for it.
<mhall119> oh, not what I expected, but ok
<paultag> cute :)
* mhall119 changed the topic of #ubuntu-locoteams to: Full team list: https://launchpad.net/~locoteams |  Approved Teams: Get your CDs https://forms.canonical.com/lococd/ |Report  hosting issues to rt@ubuntu.com |Need a forum?  http://tinyurl.com/ReqLoCoForum
<mhall119> done
 * mhall119 should have kickbanned paultag while I had superops powers
<operator89> guten morgen @ all
<paultag> mhall119: :)
<operator89> noch jmd wwach?
<paultag> operator89: ich kann nur ein bisschen Deutsch sprechen :)
<paultag> operator89: was geht? :)
<operator89> aso ookay......ned viel bei dir?
<paultag> operator89: tja, nichts :)
<operator89> aaso ookay.......aber du ich geh ma off.....man schreibt sich bestimmt wieder....bb und gn8
<paultag> operator89: n8 :)
<dholbach> good morning
<huats> morning
<dholbach> salut huats
<huats> salut dholbach !
<czajkowski> Aloha 
<trinikrono> Goodmornings Ubuntu LoCo Teams
<AlanBell> is anyone jamming on packaging and Unity lenses?
<czajkowski> https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/839635
<czajkowski> mhall119: cjohnston ^^^
<czajkowski> jamming :) 
<mhall119> czajkowski: you can add it eithour either
<mhall119> we can probably make the LC a Team record, but then it'll show up in like the teams list
<czajkowski> hmm what ever you think 
<czajkowski> it is a team on LP 
<czajkowski> so I just assumed it would pull in that info as well
<mhall119> it's a Django group in LD, but not a "Team"
<czajkowski> that way it'll pull in our logo for our flag as well 
<mhall119> loco teams have a mapping between the Django group record and the Team record
<czajkowski> ah gotcha 
<mhall119> czajkowski: it'll also let you schedule events and meetings
<mhall119> and anything else a loco team can do in LD
<czajkowski> which could be handy to put our meeting info on there as well 
<mhall119> want to give it a try?
<czajkowski> will do tomorrow
<mhall119> hmmm, Team has to have a country
<czajkowski> atm need to put away the grocery shopping and get ready for going out to go see http://j.mp/rmsGew
<mhall119> ok, making lococouncil a Team isn't going to work real well as-is
<paultag> hehehe
<paultag> http://j.mp/[rms Gew] - RMS Goo
<paultag> czajkowski: we could declare that our blog belogs to a loco that's netural ground - let's say Ohio
<czajkowski> paultag: lets say no shall we 
<czajkowski> :)
<paultag> :)
<akgraner> Hey all a new version of Checkbox has been uploaded to oneiric so if your jamming and have a change take a look at the systems testings client/app and give the Ubuntu Friendly squad some feedback :-)  thanks!
<akgraner> s/change/chance
<czajkowski> paultag: the etherpad I was working on before I went away is what I am going to finish tomorrow 
<czajkowski> then get the lovely LD Devs to create a page on the LD for 
<paultag> czajkowski: cools 
<czajkowski> so if you have any thoughts before then 
<czajkowski> add em to the pad 
<paultag> czajkowski: I'm at work, I can't do that shaz, but when I looked at it last it was fine
<czajkowski> grand 
<bkerensa> Oregon is gonna do it big at our jam tomorrow.... In fact I better get some jam to give away :D
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-09-03
<BigWhale> Good Morning everyobe
<BigWhale> UGJ in Slovenia happening today, yay! :)
<chilicuil> wowowo, yea
<chilicuil> we're almost done here too, UGJ Mexico
<czajkowski> morning 
<BigW> Yarr!
<BigW> Errr, wrong window
<BigW> :>
<BigW> Ubuntu Global Jam in Slovenia in progress!
<chilicuil> I think the UGJ could be even more cool if every (or almost every) event could stream a live session, and then a page could display all of them
<bkerensa> Will we have a central channel for all locos to chat during global jams?
<bkerensa> =o
<ebel> Hello from Dublin, Ireland.
<ebel> www.ubuntu-ie.org (hosted on canonical servers) is down....
<nigelb> ebel: Have you filed an RT?
<nigelb> If not, please do
<ebel> How do I do that? I've never done it before
<ebel> (FYI the 4 or 5 other ubuntu-XX.org sites on that ip address seem down)
<nigelb> You can login to rt.ubuntu.com ("click sign in with SSO") and open a ticket.
<nigelb> Alternatively, you can just email rt@ubuntu.com
<ebel> nigelb: thanks
<nigelb> np :)
<ebel> done, thanks
<BigW> Greetings
<BigW> does anyone know what's going on with live.gnome.org? it seems rather dead to me :/
<czajkowski> bkerensa: here is the central channel for locos 
<komputes> Let's Jam! Put on your red shoes and file some bugs!
<h00k> hi all.
<h00k> global jam xxxix
<h00k> woah. apologies. on my phone.
<BigW> komputes, we're fixing them :>
<komputes> BigW: What LoCo are you in?
<komputes> h00k: ^
<h00k> Wisconsin
<h00k> I'm the contact
<komputes> BigW: h00k: whats the turn out for your UGJ event if you have one?
<h00k> komputes, I can't find the carrot character
<komputes> lol
<h00k> will find out, we're doing the brainstorm triage
<h00k> http://anthonyrhook.com/blig
<h00k> blog
<h00k> sorry!
<h00k> alternatively,.hitting the domain root will get you there
<h00k> planet ubuntu should pick that up,.and it's.on the loco events page
<h00k> komputes ^ found it.
<BigW> komputes, Ubuntu Slovenia :)
<BigW> people here have translation marathon and I'm working on Gwibber :)
<BigW> komputes, and we have around 15 people here
<komputes> BigW: nice turnout!
<BigW> yeah I was surprised myself
<komputes> We're in Montreal, Quebec doing testing at the moment
<komputes> 5 people at the moment
<h00k> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/events and we are doing a bug jam tomorrow
<BigW> we started at 9am and wanted to finish at 5pm, but most of the people came here at 4pm :))
<BigW> so, we're extending
<BigW> :)
<komputes> We are doing 9am to 9pm
<h00k> We've had a few events lately, nice to see people putting in their time
<h00k> It's pretty cool.
<h00k> hi, ripps
<bkerensa> OK ppl headed to the store before our jam starts at 2pm
<bkerensa> :D
<locodir-user> how do you join?
<locodir-user> and why would you join?
<locodir-user> new to this gig
<Ronnie> hi locodir-user, where or what do you want to join?
<chilicui1> running an UGJ, yeeei! n_n
<drubin> !council
<paultag> ,loco-council?
<paultag> humm
<paultag> ,lococouncil?
 * popey stands to attention
<paultag> Oh jeesus, that's fluxbox syntax
<paultag> drubin: what's up?
<paultag> !lococouncil
<paultag> !loco-council
<paultag> oh ffs
<czajkowski> why are you waking my terminal up paultag :)
<drubin> hehe :)
<paultag> jesus, does everyone have that on ping?
 * drubin has an issue he needs dealing with
<czajkowski> paultag: all the council do yes
<paultag> drubin: want to join us in the bat cave?
<drubin> paultag: yip
 * popey slides down the pole
<paultag> czajkowski: mind hooking drubin up? I need to run and help the father for 5 minutes or so
<paultag> BRB
<drubin> paultag: czajkowski where do we join?
<drubin> popey *
<czajkowski> drubin: patience
<czajkowski> I've just invited you to the channel 
<czajkowski> :) 
<popey> not sure I'm going to be supremely useful here. it's saturday night and I'm a bottle of wine under, but happy to listen in :D
<czajkowski> indeed
<czajkowski> I'm just off to bed 
<czajkowski> but will try 
<paultag> drubin: so what's new
<drubin> Thanks
<paultag> drubin: of course :)
<drubin> paultag: nothing really, just work
<paultag> drubin: did you move jobs again?
<paultag> I remember you were hopping around for a while
<drubin> Partying like a rock start :) Loco team is doing events on their own nice. So proud they grow up so quickly
<drubin> paultag: ye moved jobs then back.. all pretty much blah
<paultag> right! :)
<paultag> drubin: I left Ohio, and they're kicking so much ass it's not even funny
<drubin> it makes you feel so proud
<drubin> I am still invloved and stuff but kinda said others need to step up and help plan shit
<drubin> paultag: where are you now?
<paultag> drubin: Boston again
<tgm4883> Anyone know if they sent out the UDS-P invites yet?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-09-04
<bkerensa> hi paultag
<paultag> bkerensa: howdy doodie
<bkerensa> paultag: Can I pm for a sec?
<paultag> bkerensa: sure
<bkerensa> Paultag: Global Jam video - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acLkfmecTTs
 * Ronnie is enyoing a cracker with jam at the UGL AT Nijmegen
<kimus> hi, can anyone tell me what happen to ubuntu-eu. all sites are 'dead' can't talk to anyone in the irc channel the only thing that still works (and I'm glad it does) is the loco team sites.
<paultag> bkerensa: wohoo! nice!
<YoBoY> kimus: ubuntu-eu is a near death project, missing sysadmins to take care of it, it's why ubuntu-fr isn't anymore on their servers :]
<Ronnie> jono, any news on the foundation name?
<kimus> thank you YoBoY, is there a plan for awaking ubuntu-eu ?
<YoBoY> nao sei kimus
<kimus> lol, ok obrigado YoBoY
<YoBoY> you can try to contact them by email
<locodir-user> HELLO
<locodir-user> I NEED HELP I CAN NOT UPDATE MY UBUNTU
<locodir-user> ALSO  WHEN I WANT TO MAKE CHANGES SSYSTEM  ASK ME FOR PASSWORD FOR SMT USER AND i DONT KNOW WHAT PASSWORD IS 
<YoBoY> hi locodir-user, join #ubuntu for support, and please don't use your caps lock
<locodir-user> sorry  for cap
<BigWhale> Awesome. People that attended UGJ in Slovenia translated more than 2000 strings and I successfully implemented support for private messages in Gwibber.
<taggerdoodles> bkerensa: wow, really?!
<taggerdoodles> erm BigWhale *
<taggerdoodles> not you bkerensa, sorry
<taggerdoodles> BigWhale: I'd really like a link to the report if you have it
<BigWhale> taggerdoodles, I'll be blogging about it tomorrow... when I process all the pics and stuff...
<taggerdoodles> BigWhale: are you on planet.ubuntu.com ?
<taggerdoodles> BigWhale: if not, email me. paultag at ubuntu, I'd like to get that post on there
<taggerdoodles> BRB
<SergioMeneses> hi all!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-08-27
<dholbach> good morning
<YoBoY> bonjour
<gaurav-parashar> Hii all. I am gaurav parashar from India - delhi region. I want to start a loco community of ubuntu users in my area. I am into education and working with students on ubuntu and have transformed almost 15 windows users to ubuntu. 
<gaurav-parashar> I need help regarding starting a community in my area. So can anyone help me in doing so. 
<czajkowski> gaurav-parashar: there is an indian loco already
<czajkowski> perahps work with them to see how you can help one anotehr 
<czajkowski> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/indian-team
<gaurav-parashar> czajkowski : thanks for the information, 
<czajkowski> np
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-08-28
<YoBoY> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<herve-pat-x> allo allo
<herve-pat-x> je suis au monde 
<herve-pat-x> ya kunkun ? :S
<herve-pat-x> allo ?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-08-29
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-08-30
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-08-31
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-08-26
<dholbach> good morning
<amireldor> Hello there LoCo teamers, I'm from the unapproved Israeli team and I need some helping in reapprova (as the current point-of-contact)l. We don't have a lot of activity, and many people are not active in the team anymore after moving to Fedora or openSuSE, but as a community regardless of operating system of choice we still have the best people in Israel.
<amireldor> I am holding a meetup this Friday about improving our LoCo site, and I'm hoping to see some new faces I never met and to see how I can get them active
<amireldor> or more actrive :)
<amireldor> There's also a requirement of printing some CDs locally which I encourage some people to organize (I don't want all the activities to fall on my behalf)
<amireldor> Well, I think my messages here are more of a "wish me luck" than a real request for help. If there are any directions I would be glad to hear.
<amireldor> My only request would be, what should I do with the global Ubuntu community interaction. That's only watching out for the monthly team reports? Thanks!
<commandoline> amireldor: using the loco directory is nice for that too, that way all meetings/events are visible for the global community easily. And good luck, hope it'll be a success :)
<commandoline> oh, and did you see that the approved/unapproved process has been replaced? (http://lococouncil.ubuntu.com/2013/08/25/new-local-communities-healthcheck/)
<amireldor> commandoline, I've read the mail on that, but I will read the link you have given.
<amireldor> Is the loco directory a place for 'local-only' events? It seems a bit daunting to put events that are not intended to be global there
<commandoline> no need I think, the link is pretty much the same. Just wondering because you used the approved/unapproved wording in your messages.
<amireldor> commandoline, actually the message I sent here is due to the approval email sent :)
<commandoline> amireldor: we (dutch LoCo) put everything there. From IRC meetings to release parties, (online) workshops, etc. It doesn't do any harm and it's offers some nice functionality for e.g. keeping track of meeting logs & agenda.
<amireldor> commandoline, i'll check the loco directory then. I recently managed to get a meetup.com group running for Israel's FOSS non-profit organization and as a small country I believe it should be enough to reach all the Ubuntu members
<amireldor> but as I want to become re approved I will start using the loco services available as well
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-08-27
<locodir-user> good morning everyone 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-08-28
<czajkowski> daker: ping 
<czajkowski> daker: can you please moderated the ltp developers team I need to join it as I need to mail the team 
<daker> czajkowski: done
<daker> czajkowski: i guess you are already able to do without joining the team ...
<czajkowski> daker: thank you
<czajkowski> daker: I could have mailed yes but not received any replies :)
<daker> czajkowski: you mean the team will be ~locoteams-verified ?
<czajkowski> daker: yes 
<daker> ok
<czajkowski> but we wanted to let the devs know before we changed it and things broke 
<daker> i'll change the name then sent an RT
<daker> send*
<czajkowski> change the name where?
<daker> on the script lpupdate
<czajkowski> daker: cool when you file the RT can you mark it urgent and also cc the loco council on it 
<daker> yes i'll do it
<czajkowski> daker: thanks 
<czajkowski> daker: can you reply on mail and CC everyone I mailed so we know there is a plan in place, thanks :)
<daker> sure
<daker> czajkowski: you need to approve my reply
<czajkowski> done 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-08-29
<daker> hey czajkowski 
<czajkowski> daker: aloha
<daker> czajkowski: just sent an email to IS
<czajkowski> daker: cool thanks
<locodir-user> Greetings fron downtown Guelph!!!!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-08-30
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-09-01
<locodir-user> i am having problems getting my panel to the right settings when i fisrt login it isnt showing the xfce panel
<locodir-user> is there a way to get it back to the orignallogin screen
<locodir-user> when i am logged in it does not show the xubuntu desktop
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-08-25
<dholbach> good morning
<wxl> i sent rt an email a whlie back about getting hosting for our loco and i haven't heard anything beyond the autoreply. do you guys know how long i should wait?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-08-26
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-08-27
<PotatoGim> Hi
<jose> hey, PotatoGim! what's up?
<PotatoGim> no probs. it just give a bow :) 
<dholbach> good morning
<PotatoGim> dholbach: good morning!
<dholbach> hi PotatoGim
<dholbach> popey, time to start the propaganda machinery, right?
<dholbach> setting up the hangout notw
<dholbach> now
<popey> k
<dholbach> http://ubuntuonair.com/ ready to go
<dholbach> do we have anyone who wants to join popey and myself in about 40m to talk about Ubuntu Global Jam and organising an event?
<dholbach> can everyone please share the ubuntuonair.com session in their social networks?
<dholbach> we're going to start at 10 UTC (20m from now) and talk about how to get an event for the upcoming global jam organised
<dholbach> popey, posting on FB
<dholbach> and G+
<dholbach> can you do twitter?
<popey> yup yup
<popey> did you notice we have hit 1 million likes in the ubuntu page on fb?
<dholbach> yeah, that's pretty wild :)
 * popey reboots, stupid browser
<dholbach> all right all right
<dholbach> do we have anyone from any LoCo team, or from the LoCo Council here?
<dholbach> anyone who wants to join popey and myself in ~10m 
<dholbach> we're going to talk about the upcoming Ubuntu Global Jam
<popey> brb
<dholbach> updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam with more information on how to get help
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-08-28
<dholbach> good morning
<PotatoGim> dholbach: yeh, good afternoon in here.
<dholbach> hi PotatoGim
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-08-29
<BobJonkman1> !lococouncil
<ubot2`> The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, costales, jose, SergioMeneses, skellat and PabloRubianes - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<ubot5> The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, costales, jose, SergioMeneses, skellat and PabloRubianes - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<BobJonkman1> Two bots! For faster service :)
<skellat> Hello BobJonkman1, what may I do for you?
<BobJonkman1> Hi skellat! I just needed the LoCo Council mailing address.
<skellat> Okay
<BobJonkman1> Someone from Sri Lanka contacted the Canadian Team admin through Launchpad to ask about setting up a LoCo there
<skellat> Oooh
<skellat> Yeah, send them our way
<BobJonkman1> So I'll copy LoCo Council on my reply.
<skellat> I'm taking a quick look at LTP to see if there is a pre-existing team
<skellat> And that's a no on a pre-existing team
<BobJonkman1> I think there used to be.  One of our chapter leaders, Aruna, is from Sri Lanka, and he was looking to meet up there earlier this year
<skellat> Cool
<BobJonkman1> Aruna ended up being an Ubuntu ambassador to Sri Lanka.
<skellat> All my quick look means is that there is nothing in the ~locoteams set on LP
<BobJonkman1> http://pix.ie/ubuntuca/album/489347/detailed
<skellat> BobJonkman1: Take a look at this: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-lk
<BobJonkman1> Yes, that was what I was thinking of
<skellat> When you copy us on the reply, mention that that team exists but isn't in the ~locoteams group which is why the Portal doesn't show it
<BobJonkman1> OK
<skellat> Any of the 6 of us can approve adding them to ~locoteams *if they request it* in very short order
<dholbach> good morning
<PotatoGim> dholbach: Hi!
<dholbach> hi PotatoGim
<wxl> hey all i'm shocked to find out my loco that i just inherited is actually not approved. what do i need to do to make that happen?
<dholbach> wxl, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/TeamVerificationGuidelines
<wxl> dholbach: my concern is that i'm trying to get a global jam event going and i'd like to have a website set up for that. we can't get hosting unless we're verified and i do not know the history of the team. so i feel like i'm in an infinite loop here.
<dholbach> wxl, UGJ is happening in 2 weeks - timing might be a short for getting a web presence up anyway
<belkinsa> Does anyone of your LoCo is a member with a blog?
<dholbach> I'd recommend to set up a wiki page with all the preliminary details and take it from there, then go on and promote stuff on social networks, mailing lists
<belkinsa> wxl, ^^^
<wxl> siiiiiiiiiiigh
<dholbach> yes, that's an option too, what belkinsa said
<wxl> well bkerensa 
<wxl> he was the previous team leader
<belkinsa> I would suggest to do both, if possible.
<wxl> so i'm surprised he didn't move it to approved!
<dholbach> he's not on the LoCo Council
<dholbach> they do approvals/verifications
<wxl> what i mean is take the steps necessary to get it approved
<dholbach> and I'd suggest to get in touch with them anyway, to establish what has happened in the team before and they should also be able to help with the transition if necessary
<belkinsa> But you can help your LoCo to make the steps that get approved, including setting up a jam on the wiki of your LoCo, mailing list, blog, ect.
<dholbach> I can understand that you'd like to have a hosted website for the team and everything
<wxl> k
<dholbach> I'd just try to unblock your initiative from this and put the content somewhere else for now
<belkinsa> and dholbach types faster than I do.  ;)
<dholbach> belkinsa, sorry :-P
<dholbach> I'll type slower the next time ;-)
<belkinsa> It's cool, that's IRC is for.  ;)
<wxl> thanks guys i'll see what i can figure out
<belkinsa> Not a problem.  good luck!
<dholbach> rock on!
<mhall119> wxl: use loco.ubuntu.com also, you can put team details (links to mailing lists and stuff) and info about your global jam event
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-08-30
<belkinsa> jose, I think you may have a spam comment on your lastest blog post.
<jose> belkinsa: it's not, it's a pingback
<belkinsa> Oh, duh, yeah, but some of those are um useless to me.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-08-24
<Hides> Help
<belkinsa> Hides, if you need Ubuntu support, please /join #ubuntu.
<belkinsa> But if you need LoCo support, you have came to the right place!
<svij> "IT expert Nathan Haines published a tutorial instructing users of the Ubuntu Linux operating system about how to watch movies and TV shows on the American streaming service Hulu."
<svij> you're an expert? ;)
<svij> nhaines: -^^
<nhaines> svij: well you know, they just let anyone publish things these days.  ;)
<nhaines> Speaking of, where'd that quote come from?  :D
<svij> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/here-s-how-to-watch-hulu-movies-and-tv-shows-on-ubuntu-linux-489869.shtml
<nhaines> Ooh, cool.  Too bad it doesn't point to my website, but oh well, some day I'll get that automated and then throw the switch on Planet Ubuntu.  ;)
<svij> you're not on the planet?
<svij> oh you are, but not with your blog, right.
<nhaines> I am, but with my LiveJournal blog from ages ago, and not my website.  I actually copy my blog posts over by hand.  It's tedious.  :P
<nhaines> One day I'll figure out Mezzanine well enough to switch my site over.
<nhaines> But it's shared hosting so... always a bit tricky.
<svij> that actually really sounds like an "IT expert" :P
<nhaines> Haha, well, right now I'd prefer "IT author", but I'll send the article to my publisher who might get a kick out of this if they ignore that I am a little slow on this latest deadline.  :P
<svij> haha
<nhaines> Ooh, my publisher moved the publish date for my book from October 9th to September 15th!
<nhaines> I guess I'd better finish that Appendix B this week.
<elacheche> Yo PabloRubianes !
<nhaines> elacheche: hi!
<elacheche> wassup guys :)
<PabloRubianes> elacheche: yes
<PabloRubianes> I just connected
<elacheche> Hey PabloRubianes :)
<elacheche> I received a mail about my LoCo expiration date.. Do I need to send and email or just be present during the due date (30 Aug)
<PabloRubianes> elacheche: everything all right?
<PabloRubianes> elacheche: you can get the reverification wiki and attend to the next meeting or we can do it via bug on LP
<PabloRubianes> that way is offline
<elacheche> Great, am just making sure that I don't need to send any mail before the meeting.. I was already working on the wiki
<PabloRubianes> you have to add the team to the agenda in the LoCo Council wiki
<PabloRubianes> let me get the link
<elacheche> I think that it's already in the agenda!
<PabloRubianes> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Agenda
<PabloRubianes> there's only the arizona team
<elacheche> http://loco.ubuntu.com/loco-council/verified/
<PabloRubianes> elacheche: that's not the meeting agenda
<elacheche> PabloRubianes, when will be the next meeting ?? The LoCo Council meets on the third Tuesday of every month at 20:00 UTC, as needed based on the agenda below. The next meeting is scheduled for Tuesday, 16 February 2015 20:00 UTC and will be held in #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.net.
<PabloRubianes> just a list of upcoming expirations
<PabloRubianes> elacheche: next meeting is on 15/sep
<elacheche> PabloRubianes, the next meeting will be for Sep 15th.. My LoCo expires on 30 aug
<PabloRubianes> elacheche: we can add some time to prevent that
<elacheche> Great thx :)
<PabloRubianes> like one more month
<PabloRubianes> no problem
<elacheche> Do you have any news about my request to have admin access on my LoCo ML?
<PabloRubianes> no, I had no much time for ubuntu related stuff lately....
<PabloRubianes> I will push that too
<PabloRubianes> this week I have more free time
<elacheche> Great, many thanks PabloRubianes :)
<PabloRubianes> youre welcome :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-08-26
<Kilos> morning all
<PabloRubianes> elacheche: ping
<elacheche> pong PabloRubianes :) 
<PabloRubianes> elacheche: I imagine you already know but your ticket about the ML is fix
<elacheche> Yep.. I got my password today :) Is it closed or I need to reply so they can close the ticket?
<PabloRubianes> I think it's closed
<elacheche> Great :)
<elacheche> Thx PabloRubianes & wxl :)
<PabloRubianes> no problem :)
<elacheche> PabloRubianes, can you please extend my LoCo expiration date as the meeting will be after that date!?
<PabloRubianes> yeap
<PabloRubianes> I forgot
<elacheche> Awesome :) thx PabloRubianes :) 
<PabloRubianes> done elacheche
<elacheche> Many thx PabloRubianes :)
<PabloRubianes> :)
<jose> elacheche, elacheche_anis: ping
<elacheche_anis> pong jose 
<jose> elacheche_anis: hey! did you get your password on your email? :)
<elacheche_anis> Yep jose, as the ticket is closed I didn't wont reply to the mail to not open it again..
<elacheche_anis> 100000 Thx jose for the help
<jose> great! just wanted to confirm everything was good
<jose> no problem, here to help :) please, let us know if you need anything else to get the loco team running!
<elacheche_anis> jose, no doubts, that's my main goal → getting the loco running.. 
<jose> :D
<elacheche_anis> jose, is it me, or you noticed that locos are not any more active like before?!
<jose> elacheche_anis: it happens. there's always a period where there's a activity spike, but that's nothing to worry about
<jose> it's the cycle of things - we're seeing some activity again
<elacheche_anis> I confirm that :)
<elacheche_anis> LoCos around my LoCo are dying :( And I can't really help because I'm trying to keep mine alive
<elacheche_anis> Morocco, Algeria, Egypt.. I almost can't find my old friends in there anywhere :( Hope that daker WaVeR and the other guys can keep things running in there.. :(
<elacheche_anis> There was a period where I used to talk to all the guys every night on irc.. 
<elacheche_anis> Now, I sometimes talk to ubuntulog.. And he's a good listener x)
<elacheche_anis> jose, you're from the CC?
<jose> elacheche_anis: not actually, I'm part of the LoCo Council. We check everything that is related to loco teams, while the CC checks everything related to the code of conduct and the community in general.
<jose> is there anything I may help you with?
<elacheche_anis> No I just asking :D As I know PabloRubianes & wxl from the LoCo Council..
<jose> yup
<jose> though my term is ending really soon, in like two months
<jose> we'll see what happens after that :)
 * ahoneybun trys to revive his LoCo team
<jose> \o/
<jose> ahoneybun: you doing alright?
<ahoneybun> we are going to have a release party :)
<ahoneybun> I'm sick, hungry and pissed but I'm all good lol
<ahoneybun> jose: I saw your name on trello I think
<jose> oh, hope you get better soon!
<jose> ahoneybun: trello... kubuntu-promotion?
<pleia2> things have been quiet in the US for a few years, but UbuCons have started making things active again in a few states
<elacheche_anis> jose, my LoCo will have a SFD and be present during the birthday of the oldest FOSS club in here, and will help during a OO/LO training for kids :D
<jose> elacheche_anis: woot woot, that's amazing news! let me double check if the SFD global event is already on the LoCo Portal so you can add your event
<elacheche_anis> jose, you'll be present for my LoCo reapproval next meeting? :D 
<elacheche_anis> Yes it is and I'll add it this week :D
<jose> I hope so. university is taking a lot of my time and I'm not sure if I'll be there for meetings
<jose> first week of the semester is always chaotic :P
<jose> oh right, it's there, amazing
<elacheche_anis> Yeah especially first week after summer holidays.. 
<ahoneybun> jose: what about kubuntu?
<jose> ahoneybun: my name on trello. it should be on the kubuntu promotion board\
<ahoneybun> I added you to the board for the party
<ahoneybun> just incase you have ideas and such
<ahoneybun> being a big event expert lol
<jose> ahoneybun: gotcha, thanks! I'll pitch in when I have a chance
<jose> time to go to class, laters all
<ahoneybun> later
<ahoneybun> jose: when you get around let me know if your on telegram
<ahoneybun> we can make a group there
<jose> I am
<ahoneybun> cool
<ahoneybun> so tempted to do a hangout XD
<ahoneybun> jose: what is your timezone?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-08-27
<jose> :P
<jose> UTC-5 all year long
<Kilos> greetings everyone
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-08-30
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-08-29
<Kilos> mhall119 nhaines bd peeps seem sorted but still no reply from -pk , so can rt now change permissions for pk please
<Kilos> i leave in 10 hours to fly to australia so might not be around for a while to follow up
<Kilos> cheers for now everyone. will be back when i get connection going from aus
 * genii washes out Kilos' mug and puts it back on the mug holder
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-09-01
<Kilos> o/
<elacheche> o/
<Kilos> hi cheche i made it
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-09-02
<pp_> hello everyone I have a problem my touchpad since I have installed ubuntu 16.04 work only after suspension.
<pp_> I have an asus f550l and the touchpad in elantech one
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-09-03
<rafael_carreras> at Catalan LoCo Team we are doing UGJ today in Ripoll
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-09-04
<vv> hello there
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-08-29
<rio_> ee
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-08-30
<bovop> vi contatto per sapere se potete aiutarmi ad eliminare la finestra  privacy reminder di google
<bovop> can anyone help me get rid of google privacy reminder window?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-09-01
<merg> Hello
<merg> anyone home?
<merg> hiya
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-09-02
<wander_cwb> olá
<wander_cwb> Anybody speak portuguese here?
